
No One Is Prepared for Hagfish Slime - vezycash
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/01/hagfish-slime/581002/
======
montroser
This is from 2019, and the title has not much to do with TFA except the
hagfish slime part.

That said, hagfish slime does indeed look like quite interesting and unique
stuff! Also cool that the hagfish seems to have evolved to actually lose its
sight and other advanced functions, after its genetic ancestors worked so hard
over to long to evolve them into existence the first place...

~~~
ficklepickle
Pretty interesting that their skin is better at absorbing nutrients than their
intestine.

